# New grips



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 5, 2012)

Here are the first two sets of grips I have made. Curly koa on the 22 and wenge for the 40. I used tru oil for the finish and then buffed them with the Beal buffing system.
Now its time to go have fun!
[attachment=7460]
Tom


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess I don't get out much. I've used Tru-Oil for 30 yrs. but I've never heard of the Beal Buffing System. What is it? It must work, your grips sure look nice. Gary


----------



## Mizer (Jul 7, 2012)

They look pretty good! Especially for your first ones.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 9, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> I guess I don't get out much. I've used Tru-Oil for 30 yrs. but I've never heard of the Beal Buffing System. What is it? It must work, your grips sure look nice. Gary



The buffing system works really well, gives a glassy smooth finish. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2002036/3729/beall-wood-buff-system.aspx

I bought it for pens but have been using it on everything I can easily hold up to it.
Tom


----------



## Talisman1A (Jul 16, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here are the first two sets of grips I have made. Curly koa on the 22 and wenge for the 40. I used tru oil for the finish and then buffed them with the Beal buffing system.
> Now its time to go have fun!
> 
> Tom


I've got some Koa and some Wenge, plan is to have some riflestocks made out of them. I just hope they turn out as nice as these grips.


----------



## Talisman1A (Jul 16, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here are the first two sets of grips I have made. Curly koa on the 22 and wenge for the 40. I used tru oil for the finish and then buffed them with the Beal buffing system.
> Now its time to go have fun!
> 
> Tom


I've got some Koa and some Wenge, plan is to have some riflestocks made out of them. I just hope they turn out as nice as these grips.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 16, 2012)

Talisman1A said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the first two sets of grips I have made. Curly koa on the 22 and wenge for the 40. I used tru oil for the finish and then buffed them with the Beal buffing system.
> ...




Thanks for the compliment!:irishjig:
The Koa shouldnt be any problem, works easiy and finishes beautifully.
The Wenge was a bit more work. It has natural lines which need to be filled with CA or epoxy. I didnt do this and it took more work to get the grips to finish out the way I liked them.
Good luck to you on your rifle stock build, I will be trying to build one this fall. 
Tom


----------

